# Pedialyte bath



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

It seems like this technique may help with one of my Blue Sips. Unfortunately I dont actully know how to do this technique.
could someone help.


Thanx


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

A few options. One is to take an eye dropper containing the Pedialyte solution and places a few drops onto the frog's back. The second is to have a smaller soak dish containing the Pedialyte solution inside the frog's setup - that way they can soak in it at their convenience. Finally one can capture the frog and put it into a solution of Pedialyte to soak for a while. I don't recommend this approach as it really stresses the frog and could damage their skin but if you have a situation where the frog is in very bad shape, it might have to be done.

Good luck.

Bill


----------

